# CDex problems



## Gomar (Dec 9, 2007)

When attempting to convert from WMA to WAV or MP3
got: Could not find the WmAudSDK.DLL file error. 
Then program froze eventhough I was pressing CANCEL.
I downloaded WmAudSDK.DLL file, but again get an error.

At the present CDex crashes alltogether for some strange reason.
I am just fed up with it and have stopped using it.
http://www.freerip.com
does the job fine.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Downloading dll's from the internet can lead to all kinds of problems and possible infections. Using the wrong version with the same name can cause system problems that can cascade. Get rid of those for starters.

Is the wma licensed and protected? If so, then you may not be able to convert it.


----------

